# UNIX: duplicate files



## thermix (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein und dasselbe File mehrfach (>100 x) zu vervielfältigen, ... file_001, file_002, ..... file_00n.

Für einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar ....


----------



## RedWing (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit der bash arbeitest...
Dann sollte folgendes gehen:


```
#! /bin/bash
filename=test.txt
times=100
for((i=1; i < $times; i++)); do
    cp $filename ${filename: 0: `expr length $filename` - 4}$i.txt
done
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## thermix (24. August 2006)

Hi RedWing,

wow, das ging ja rasend schnell mit der Antwort!
Ich arbeite mit der "ksh" und hoffe das es kein ganz so großer unterschied ist, oder?

Gruß
thermix


----------



## RedWing (24. August 2006)

Ich kenn mich mit der ksh nicht aus, aber ein Blick in die man Page verrät folgende
Syntax für eine for Schleife:

```
for (( [expr1] ; [expr2] ; [expr3] )) ;do list ;done
              The arithmetic expression expr1 is evaluated first (see Arithmetic evaluation  below).   The  arithmetic  expression
              expr2  is  repeatedly  evaluated  until  it evaluates to zero and when non-zero, list is executed and the arithmetic
              expression expr3 evaluated.  If any expression is omitted, then it behaves as if it evaluated to 1.
```

also einfach mal ausprobieren und evtl. anpassen 

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

